# 1und1, unitymedia und die Telekom. Eine unendliche Geschichte.



## derGronf (12. Februar 2019)

Guten Abend,

das wird ein Thread, in dem ich über 1und1 herziehe, kein gutes Haar an unitymedia lasse und, ich zittere ein bisschen, die Telekom lobe. Ein bisschen geweine ist auch dabei. Ihr wisst also, worauf ihr euch einlasst.

Und wer es nicht lesen will, hier ein kurzer Überblick. Aber ihr verpasst was.
Unitymedia zerstört das Telefonkabel, was mir Internet beschert. Ist den aber scheiß egal. Ob sie es bei der Telekom gemeldet haben, bezweifle ich. 1und1 schafft es über Tage nicht, eine Störung aufzunehmen. Als es dann doch klappt, sind sie nicht in der Lage, das Problem zu lösen. Sie wissen nicht einmal, wie man Störungen der Leitungen bei der Telekom meldet. Nur die Telekom, die letzte, bei der ich das erwartet hätte, scheint mir helfen zu wollen. Schöne, neue Welt in der der Verursacher sich dünne macht, der Vertragspartner seinen Kunden nicht helfen kann oder will und nur die Telekom, der Feind des freien Internet, der einzige ist, der am Ende dazu im Stande zu seien scheint, einem helfen zu können


Es war der 7. Februar, das Wetter war vorhanden, und ich surfte gemüdlich in den unendlichen Weiten des Internets. Hier ein bisschen gelesen, da etwas runtergeladen. Ein ganz normaler Internettag eben. Die dunklen Wolken am Horizont schienen nur Regen anzukündigen. 
Doch auf einmal, wie aus dem Nichts, erschien der Schrecken wahrhaftig auf meinem Bildschirm. "Server not found". Naja, dacht ich mir, das wird schon nicht so schlimm sein. Doch das stetige brummen, was vorher im allgemeinen Lärm untergegangen ist, drängte sich in mein Bewusstsein.
Ich schaute aus dem Fenster. "Mist! Totaler Mist! Die baggern meine Straße auf. Die haben doch nicht etwa das Kabel getroffen." Doch, sie hatten das Kabel getroffen. Ein Bautrupp von unitymedia. "Vollpfosten!"
Ohne den Rattenschwanz an Problemen, die das durchtrennen des Kabels bis jetzt bedeutet hat, ging ich guter Dinge nach draußen. Das passiert halt, dachte ich bei mir, passiert mir auch.

Beim Bautrupp von unitymedia angekommen: "Kann es sein, das ihr das Telekomkabel getroffen habt?" fragte ich.
"Nein", war die lapidare Antwort.
"Ich habe jetzt aber kein Internet mehr", erwiderte ich. "Ihr habt wirklich kein Kabel getroffen?"
"Nein! Musst du mal bei deinem Anbieter eine Störung melden."

Ja, das habe ich dann gemacht. Wohl wissend, das sie eben doch das Kabel durchgehackt hatten. Immerhin sind zwei Enden bei einem Erdkabel immer ein gutes Zeichen für ein durchtrenntes Kabel. Und soweit ich informiert bin, hat Siemens bisher nur wlan-Kabel entwickelt, aber keine Luftbrücken-Kabel.

"Blablabla Kundendienst von 1und1 irgendwer ist hier, wie kann ich helfen."
"Ich habe kein Internet mehr. Ich vermute, der Bautrupp hat das Erdkabel beschädigt."
"Leuchtet die Powerlampe an ihrem Router oder blinkt sie?"
"Da das Kabel durchtrennt wurde, nehme ich an, dass die Lampe blinkt."
"Ich muss schon wissen, ob die Lampe leuchtet oder blinkt."
"ich kann da jetzt schlecht gucken, aber ich vermute, sie blinkt."
Für alle, die es nicht wissen, 1und1 verteilt gebrandete Fritzboxen, die Power-LED ist auch gleichzeitig die Leute für den DSL-Empfang, wenn sie blinkt, gibt es kein DSL.

Der 1und1-Support: "Wenn sie mir nicht sagen, ob die Lampe blinkt, kann ich die Leitung nicht durchmessen!"
"Also meine Fritzbox sagt mir, das sie kein Internet hat. Also blinkt die Lampe!"
"Ich dachte, sie haben kein Internt. Woher wissen sie..."
"Ich kann odhcn och auf meien Fritzbox zugreifen, das hat doch gar nichts mit dem Internet zu tun."
"Nochmal, wenn sie mir nicht sagen, ob die Lampe blinkt, dann kann ich die Leitung nicht durchmessen."
So langsam hatte ich die Faxen dicke. "Ok, hab nachgeguckt, sie blinkt."
"Wie? So schnell konnten sie aber jetzt nicht nachgucken. Sie müssen schon mitarbeiten, sonst wird das nichts! Wir können das Gespräch hier auch abbrechen."
"Ich hab kein Internet, der Bautrupp draußen hat das Kabel kaputt gemacht, natürlich blinkt die Leuchte!"
Mir riss der Geduldsfaden: "Jetzt hören sie mal zu! Das Kabel ist kaputt! Ich habe kein Internet und die verflixte Lampe blinkt!"
Aufgelegt. Der Service von 1und1 hat aufgelegt.

Ich also nochmal da angerufen, nachdem ich mich etwas beruhigt hatte
"Blablabla Kundendienst von 1und1 irgendwer anders ist hier, wie kann ich helfen."
"Ich habe kein Internet mehr. Ich vermute, der Bautrupp hat das Erdkabel beschädigt."
"Leuchtet die Powerlampe an ihrem Router oder blinkt sie?"
Diesmal war ich vorbereitet: "Warten sie kurz, ich muss gucken." Hab ich nicht. "Ja, die Lampe blinkt."
"Dann mess ich einmal die Leitung durch."
Kurze Zeit gewartet. "Ja, ich habe bei der Messung festgestellt, dass ihr Router defekt ist. Sie sind aber noch in der Gewährleistung. Ich kann ihnen ein Ersatzgerät zuschicken." sagte der 1und1 Mitarbeiter.
"Das glaub ich kaum", antwortete ich. "Es ist wahrscheinlich nicht der Router." Hätte aber natürlich sein können. Sowohl der Router als auch das Kabel hätten durchaus gleichzeitig kaputt gehen können. Auf jeden Fall möglich.
Der Support konnte wohl damit nichts anfangen: "Dann starte ich nochmal eine zweite Messung!" Etwas später: "Hallo. ziehen sie bitte den Stecker aus der TAE-Dose. Sonst kann ich nicht messen. Die Fritzbox unterbricht den Widerstand und dadrüber mess ich dann, ob mit der Leitung etwas nicht stimmt."
Auch dass hab ich nicht gemacht. Immerhin bedeutet ein durchgeschnittenes Kabel auf der Seite des Messenden eine offene Leitung. Da wird nichts anderes bei rauskommen.
"Ja, ihre Leitung hat eine Störung. Ich schreibe ihnen 14.99€ gut, damit sie für die Zeit der Ströung eine Prepaid-Karte benutzen können. Ich nehme die Störung auf und wenn wir dürfen, melden wir uns bei ihnen, wie es jetzt weiter geht."
Ja, dürfen sie. Störung ist gemeldet. Alles gut.

Ich wieder raus zum Bautrupp. Der Ober-Bauarbeiter schon ganz nervös. "Ich hab ne Störung auf der Leitung. Habt ihr wohl doch das Kabel getroffen." Ja, hatten sie wirklich, wie sich raustellte, aber sie hätten schon alles geflickt. Ich hoffe nicht, die Telekom wird echt stinkig, wenn man sich an ihren Kabeln vergreift.

Irgendwann später kam der Chef, der seine Jungs wohl darauf aufmerksam machte, dass die Telekom ihre Kabel wie Schätze behandelt. Sie hatten die Verbindung bereits getrennt. Sie sagten mir auch, die hätten die Telekom bereits informiert. Hatten sie nicht, wie sich schon bald raustellen sollte.

Der 8. Februar, es gab immernoch Wetter. Von der Arbeit nach Hause gekommen. Ab zur Baugrube und ein Blick riskiert. Immernoch zwei lose Enden. Also keine Telekom gekommen. Hmm, die lassen sich doch keine Zeit, nur weils nicht ihr eigener Anschluss ist, der betroffen ist?

Nochmal bei 1und1 angerufen:
"Blablabla Kundendienst von 1und1 irgendwer ist hier, wie kann ich helfen."
"Ich habe kein Internet mehr. Ich vermute, der Bautrupp hat das Erdkabel beschädigt."
"Leuchtet die Powerlampe an ihrem Router oder blinkt sie?"
"Ich mache gerne das Spielchen nochmal mit ihnen. Aber schon gestern haben wir beide (es war der gleiche Mitarbeiter, wie beim 2. Anruf gestern) festgestellt, dass mein Kabel kaputt gemacht worden ist."
"Ach so, ja, ich sehe gerade, dass sie eine Störung auf der Leitung haben. Ich werde das eben mit den Technikern besprechen, wie wir weiter vorgehen."
WTF, ich dachte, da wäre gestern schon alles geklärt worden.
"Ja, die Technik hat bestätigt, das die Leitung eine Störung hat. Ich werde das jetzt aufnehmen und eine Meldung an die Telekom machen."
"Ich hab doch gestern schon gemeldet, dass die Leitung durchtrennt wurde. Warum wird den jetzt erst heute was unternommen."
Jetzt fing er an zu erzählen. Das ist nicht so einfach. DAs muss erst überprüft werden. Laber, fasel, lol.
"Stopp, ein augeblick. Mir ist egal, was sie noch unternehmen, ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, wann ich mit jemandem rechnen kann, der die Störung behebt."
Das hat ihm nicht gefallen: "72 Stunden!" Pause
"Arbeiten die Techniker auch am Sonntag?"
"Nein!"
"Also keine 72 Stunden. Dann kannn ich Montag mit jemandem rechnen."
"Davon ist auszugehen!"
"Danke. Tschüss."
Ok. Internet ist nicht so wichtig. Gerade am Wochenende kann ich auch was anderes machen, als online zu sein.

11. Februar, 16.30 Uhr, Arbeit zu Ende. Zu Hause angekommen, ein schneller Blick in die Grube, zwei Enden. *******!
1und1 angerufden. Wieder der Typ, mit dem ich schon zwei mal telefoniert hatte.
"Blablabla Kundendienst von 1und1 irgendwer ist hier, wie kann ich helfen."
"Ich habe kein DSL, weil das Erdkabel durchtrennt worden ist. Wann ist den mit einem Techniker zu rechnen, der sich der Sache annimmt."
"Leider haben wir gerade technische Probleme mit unserer Datenbank. Ich kann ihr Kundenkonto nicht einsehen und ihnen so auch nicht weiter helfen."
"Wir hatten schon ein paar Mal telefoniert. Ich wollte nur wissen, wann das behoben wird."
"Ich erinnere mich dunkel an sie, aber leider kann ich nicht helfen. Rufen sie in einer Stunde nochmal an."

Ok, passiert schon mal. Wollte ich in einer Stunde nochmal anrufen. Während ich auf der Arbeit war, hatte mein Mitbewohner aber schon früher bei 1und1 angerufen. Der erzählte mir, dass hier keine Störung gemeldet wurde und somit auch keine Techniker rausgeschickt worden waren. Der Support hätte sich jetzt aber darum gekümmert und die Telekom wurde benachrichtigt. Am 12. Februar zwischen 14-20 Uhr sollte wer kommen.
"Aufregen bringt nichts", dachte ich mir. "Und das nötigste machse über das Smartphone."

12. Februar.
Arbeit aus, ab nach Haus. Ein Blick in die Grube...
Ok, es war noch keine 20 Uhr.
17:55 Uhr, zwei Telekomtechniker stehen vor der Tür.
"Guten Tag, wir sind wegen der gemeldetetn Störung hier. Wo ist denn das Problem."
"Draußen in der Grube, das Kabel ist durchtrennt."
"Oh, aber damit haben wir nichts zu tun. Wir sind nur die Technik und kümmern uns um die Anschlüsse im Haus. Für draußen haben wir einen anderen Trupp." Ist nachvollziebar. Ich spring auch nicht in irgendwelche Grupen und schließ das die Kabel an. Obwohl ich dafür ausgebildet bin, würde mich kein Kunde dazu bringen, in Gruben zu hopsen.
Die Telekommenschen waren selbst darüber verwundert, warum sie falsch informiert worden sind, denn eigentlich hätte direkt der Draußentrupp kommen können, wenn 1und1 sie richtig informiert hätte.

1und1 angerufen.
"Blablabla Kundendienst von 1und1 irgendwer ist hier, wie kann ich helfen."
"Ich habe kein Internet, dass das Kabel durchtrennt wurde, habe ich Donnerstag gemeldet. Gerade waren Techniker der Telekom da, die mir sagten, sie könnten nichts machen weil sie nicht zuständig sind."
"Ja, das stimmt. Aber wir müssen erst mal den Technikern der Telekom bescheid sagen, die dann rauskommen, um zu überprüfen, ob das Kabel wirklich kaputt sei. Wir selbst dürfen nicht melden, dass das Kabel durchtrennt wurde. Davon muss sich erst ein Techniker überzeugen."
"Nicht ihr ernst, oder? Ich habe Donnertag die Störung gemeldet..." "Freitag steht hier bei mir." "Ich habe Donnertag die Störung gemeldet, einer ihrer Kollegen hat mir versichert, dass spätestens nach 72 Stunden alles bereinigt ist und sie sagen mir jetzt, dass die Telekom erst Techniker rausschickt, zwei Personen, um zu überprüfen, ob die Leitung wirklich defekt ist?"
"Ja, so macht die Telekom das halt, da haben wir keinen Einfluss drauf."
Ab jetzt wird liegt leider erst mal einiges hinter einem roten Schleier des Zorns verborgen, was gesagt wurde, entzieht sich meiner Erinnerung. Am Ende ließ ich mir allerdings noch die Nummer der Telekom geben. Vielleicht hatten die ja mehr Ahnung. Ach so, und ein Surf-Stick, damit ich online gehen kann, soll ich noch bekommen. Schicken sie mir zu. Vielleicht schon morgen. 

Telekom angerufen.
"Blablabla Kundendienst der Telekom irgendwer ist hier, wie kann ich helfen."
"Hallo, eigentlich sind sie nicht für mich zuständig, da ich bei ihnen keinen Vertrag habe."
"Ach, das ist egal, sie können sich ihren Provider ja aussuchen."
Ich schilderte mein Problem. Der Telekommensch hörte sich alles an, stellte ein paar Fragen und nahm eine Ströung auf, die er direkt an seinen Draußentrupp weiterleiten wollte.
"Muss denn nicht erst ein Techniker rauskommen, um zu überprüfen, ob die Leitung wirklich kaputt ist?" fragte ich. Jetzt wollte ich es wissen.
"Nein, wenn sie mir sagen, das sie in der Erde zwei Enden sehen, dann ist die Leitung kaputt. Das muss kein Techniker überprüfen."
"Ahh. Und kann 1und1 das auch machen? Die haben mir nämlich gesagt, dass sie das nicht könnten."
"Nein, auch 1und1 kann das, sollte das machen. Wir sind ja drauf angewisen, dass uns wer das sagt. Das sind ja unsere Leitungen und wir müssen die auch reparieren."
"Sie sagen wir also, dass nicht erst Techniker rauskommen müssen!"
"Genau, das ist auch nicht der normale Weg. Morgen werden wir sie anrufen und das weitere Vorgehen besprechen."

Na toll. Hier kannst du wohl keinem mehr glauben. Jetzt wird abgewartet, ob morgen was passiert.
Unmitymedia hat sich auch schön aus der Verantwortung geschummelt. Den scheint es auch egal zu sein, was passiert, denn der Telekom Bescheid gesagt, haben sie bestimmt nicht.
Naja, was soll man machen. Wenn die Telekom ihr versprechen hält, dann kommen sie wieder auf die Liste der möglichen Internetanbieter. 1und1 ist tief gefallen. Denn irgendwie haben die Wohl auch keine Lust, sich um ihre Kunden zu kümmern. Aber im entschuldigen sind sie gut. Aber ob das reicht.
Unitymedia ist durch. Die kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Hätten sich ja wenigstens kümmern können und sich entschuldigen. Ist wohl zu viel des Guten. 

So, genug geweint. Wers bis hier geschaft hat, danke, das du dir mein rumgeheulte angehört hast. Jetzt geht es mir besser.
derGronf


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Februar 2019)

Wenn Du jetzt noch anstatt der Telefongesellschaften Variablen einsetzt und sie zufällig durcheinander würfeln läßt (RND(X)), kann man das als allgemeines Handbuch der DSL-Störungsbearbeitung herausbringen.


----------



## joylancer (12. Februar 2019)

Oh, hab mich gerade köstlich über deinen Text amüsiert. Habe gerade ein ähnliches Problem, nur zwischen O2-Check24-Telekom.
Mittlerweile könnte man da auch einen Roman drüber schreiben, aber die kompetentesten scheinen noch die Telekom-Techniker zu sein. O2 schiebt es auf Telekom und verdreht permanent die Tatsachen. Jedesmal ein anderer Grund und das bereits seit über 4 Wochen. Check24 bemüht sich wenigsten noch, verweist aber auf O2.
Naja, am Donnerstag soll der Techniker kommen. Ich lasse mich überraschen.


----------



## facehugger (12. Februar 2019)

Made my Day Ich leide und heule ein bißchen mit dir. Ein herzliches Willkommen in der Service-Wüste Deutschland, in der der Kunde nur solange König ist, bis er bezahlt hat. Ich hoffe für dich auf schnelle Behebung des "Störfalls", egal wer ihn nun behebt...

Gruß


----------



## Ion (12. Februar 2019)

Als ehemaliger Callcenter Agent möchte ich dazu nur folgendes sagen: Verteufelt bitte nicht den "Kundendienst" - es gibt Kunden, die haben so eine krasse Vorgeschichte auf Lager, dass man als einzelner Berater in diesem Moment gar nicht helfen kann, insbesondere wenn die Kollegen davor es versäumt haben, einen aussagekräftigen Kommentar in der Kundenakte zu hinterlassen. Nicht selten fand ich mich dann in einem Chaos von über sieben Seiten Kommentaren der "netten Kollegen" sowie den Technikern wieder, und hätte Stunden gebraucht, um das nachvollziehen zu können. Zudem arbeiten die Jungs und Mädels da auf Anweisung (mit Kontrolle) und müssen das sagen, was sie sagen. Und sie müssen auch immer die gleichen Fragen stellen. 

Klar, für den Kunden ist das Mist. Für den Berater am Telefon aber auch, weil er die Stunde 6 Anrufe schaffen muss, dir aber auch helfen möchte. Was macht er also? Er leitet das Problem weiter. Und das geht öfters mal in die Leere, weil die Kollegen die man dann erreicht, das gleiche Problem haben.


----------



## pedi (12. Februar 2019)

das ist der nachteil, wenn man ein paar euros sparen will, und zu resellern geht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (12. Februar 2019)

Oh ja sie müssen alles wieder und wieder durchkauen
 Bin bin froh da freier zu sein. Arbeite aber auch bei einem anderen Dienstleister.


----------



## Telekom-hilft (13. Februar 2019)

Guten Morgen in die Runde!

@derGronf: Wir sind als "Telekom hilft Team" auf deinen Beitrag aufmerksam geworden, daher melde ich hier mich auch zu Wort. Die Historie hast du wirklich sehr unterhaltsam zusammengefasst. Hier haben sich wirklich viele Stellen nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Man kann wirklich mit dir mitfühlen und ist fassungslos. Bodo mit dem Bagger ist für uns absolute Routine. Ich bin mir daher sehr sicher, dass das alles als direkter Kunde viel schneller über die Bühne gegangen wäre.  Gib hier gerne Bescheid, wie die Arbeiten vor Ort vorangehen. Meine Daumen sind für eine baldige Lösung gedrückt. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall, dass wir wieder auf die Liste der möglichen DSL-Anbieter gelandet sind.  Du bist also herzlich willkommen es dir wieder im MagentaZuhause gemütlich zu machen. 

Einen angenehmen Mittwoch wünsche ich noch.

Viele Grüße 

Natalie P. von Telekom hilft


----------



## sethdiabolos (13. Februar 2019)

Jeder hat so seine Erfahrungen mit den einzelnen Providern. Bei mir kommt z.B. nie wieder die Telekom ins Haus. Zu oft haben mich die Leute da verarscht, doppelte Verträge angedreht (ADSL 16Mbit  und VDSL 25Mbit zum Preis von 50 Mbit), längere Vertragslaufzeiten über die Hotline erschlichen, Doppelabbuchungen , 43 Anrufe wegen diesen Doppelabbuchungen usw. 

Jetzt bin ich seit 2012 bei Unitymedia und werde denen auch treu bleiben, wenn die Leistung nicht wegbricht.


----------



## AlienHunter2014 (13. Februar 2019)

Seid gegrüßt,

so ist das mit den Unitymedia Vollpfosten
Es ist wirklich Traurig mit was man sich alles rum ärgern darf/muss.

Ich bin derzeit bei 1und1 und naja, kann nur mit ADSL 16 Surfen. Da die Telekom Glasfaser bis in meine Wohnung gelegt hat, haben sie VDSL nicht mehr ausgebaut und 1und1 darf die Glasfaser Kabel der Telekom anscheinend noch nicht nutzen.
Die Telekom bietet mir mit ihrem Magenta M kein Mobilfunk Inklusive an so wie es 1und1 machen.

Ich habe mal im TCom Shop gefragt ob die Angebote haben mit Mobilfunk Festnetz Flat , Flat zu T Mobile und wenigstens 500MB Daten Volumen. Nein, alle anderen bekommen das hin. Nur die Telekom nicht.
Die Wollen anscheinend keine Kunden gewinnen und Gewinne wollen sie auch keine erzielen.
Da Saugen sie lieber einzelnen Kunden das Mark aus den Knochen!

Und von Unitymedia will ich auch nicht Sprechen. Immer nach ende der Vertragslaufzeit Preiserhöhung um 5-6€ !

Mein Vater kann heute noch nicht vernünftig TV Gucken ohne Klötzchenbildung und Unitymedia kümmert sich nicht drum. Aber zahlen darf man.
Verbrecher, alle Samt!


----------



## colormix (13. Februar 2019)

Ist überall eine Services Wüste ,
 Leuten die keine Ahnung haben  und mit der Technik überfordert  sind  so was nervt nur noch .
ich würde bei so was kein 2 x anrufen , Fax oder Einschreiben mit Frist innerhalb von 48 Stunden ist die Störung zu beheben , nach 2 Tagen würde ich dann vielleicht Fristlos Kündigen ? wegen nicht Vertragserfüllung und Weigerung die Störung zu beheben .

Die Verantwortung liegt   alleine bei 1&1 weil da Kunde
und  nicht bei der  Telekom,  1&1  hat einen Vertrag bei der Telekom Letzte Meile nicht der End Kunde von 1&1.
Mit Fristloser Kündigung drohen  bei 1&1  Vertrag wird nicht mehr Erfüllt dieser Dauerzustand ist nicht hinzunehmen,
das Schriftlich per Fax oder Einschreiben nicht mündlich am Telefon  "da redet man sich gerne raus und sagt man weiß von nix  !


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Februar 2019)

tja, entweder man kotzt rum und zahlt den preis für den preis den man zahlt oder man zahlt halt zähneknirschend das was Telekom verlangt ... hab die Erfahrung mit 1und1 mit meinem ersten dsl vertrag gehabt, seitdem bin ich bei der telekom


----------



## Telekom-hilft (13. Februar 2019)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Jeder hat so seine Erfahrungen mit den einzelnen Providern. Bei mir kommt z.B. nie wieder die Telekom ins Haus. Zu oft haben mich die Leute da verarscht, doppelte Verträge angedreht (ADSL 16Mbit  und VDSL 25Mbit zum Preis von 50 Mbit), längere Vertragslaufzeiten über die Hotline erschlichen, Doppelabbuchungen , 43 Anrufe wegen diesen Doppelabbuchungen usw.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich seit 2012 bei Unitymedia und werde denen auch treu bleiben, wenn die Leistung nicht wegbricht.



Hallo sethdiabolos, sehr schade, dass du solche Erfahrungen mit uns machen musstest. Im Nachhinein kann ich jetzt nicht klären, was los war, dennoch bedauere ich die damalige Situation sehr. Hoffentlich erhalten wir in der Zukunft die Chance das Ganze besser zu machen.



AlienHunter2014 schrieb:


> Die Telekom bietet mir mit ihrem Magenta M kein Mobilfunk Inklusive an so wie es 1und1 machen.
> 
> Ich habe mal im TCom Shop gefragt ob die Angebote haben mit Mobilfunk Festnetz Flat , Flat zu T Mobile und wenigstens 500MB Daten Volumen. Nein, alle anderen bekommen das hin. Nur die Telekom nicht.
> Die Wollen anscheinend keine Kunden gewinnen und Gewinne wollen sie auch keine erzielen.
> Da Saugen sie lieber einzelnen Kunden das Mark aus den Knochen!



Hallo AlienHunter2014,

es gibt in reinen Glasfasergebieten teilweise einen Bestandsschutz von zwei Jahren. Ich kann dir aber sagen, dass sich das Interesse auch danach bei unseren Mitbewerbern in Grenzen hält. Dabei ist man mit einem Glasfaseranschluss super für die Zukunft gewappnet. Wenn du einen Mobilfunkvertrag bei uns hast, bündelt der dadurch gewährte MagentaEINS-Vorteil deine Wünsche, sobald der Festnetz-Vertrag auch geschaltet ist. Wir haben aktuell auch eine sehr gute Neukundenaktion. Was man für den Anschluss bezahlen will, muss man aber selbst entscheiden. Jeder hat eine andere Vorstellung, was seinen Preis wert ist.

Viele Grüße 

Natalie P. von Telekom hilft


----------



## colormix (13. Februar 2019)

Telekom-hilft schrieb:


> Hallo sethdiabolos, sehr schade, dass du solche Erfahrungen mit uns machen musstest



Die haben wir hier auch gemacht zu einem Neu Kunden Vertrag ist es daher nicht gekommen.

1. Nicht und schwer Erreichbare Hotline 
2. Wenn man es mal schafft  durch zu  kommen kommt,
    Wort Wörtlich,   " Ihre Bank Daten bitte oder ihre Kunden Nummer "  bei der xxxx3000  Nummer sonst könne man nicht weiterhelfen so heißt es immer bei  der   Call Center Hotline xxxx3303000 danach wird dann gleich aufgelegt .

3.Auch per Fax nicht  Erreichbar   man  geht Neue Wege  mutet dem Kunden die  Unsichere Email zu . 
Alle 7 Wochen liest man es in News das mal wieder Daten offen liegen  Accounts Gehackt wurden,
das man Fax Sicher vom Firtzbox zu Fritzbox schicken kann und das ganze Papierlos davon hat man bei der Telekom auch nie was von gehört ?

Man muss  bei der Telekom Kunde sein um Kunde  überhaupt  zu  werden (Punk 2).

Was nützt das schnelle Glasfasernetz  in der Straße wenn man keine Neu Kunden an das Netz lässt ?
Wir müssen über das Mobil Netz von O2 am PC um überhaupt ins Internet zu kommen das in einer Großstadt,
heute haben wir auf einen  Anschluss   keine Lust mehr .


Sorry das musste ich mal los lassen an dieser Stelle !


----------



## enux (13. Februar 2019)

Leider auch hier drei negative Erfahrungen mit der Telekom in den letzten Jahren:

1. Anschluss gekündigt (bei meinen Eltern). Die Telekom hat einen Tag vor Vertragsende abgeschaltet und zum Ausgleich einen Monat länger berechnet.
2. Umzug. Rechtzeitig angemeldet und nichts ist passiert. Der Anschluss war weiterhin an der alten Adresse geschaltet. Ich habe das diverse Male neu beauftragt und insgesamt 5 neue Rufnummern erhalten, die nie geschaltet wurden. Hat sich drei Monate gezogen, dann bin ich zu O2 gewechselt und das Thema war nach 2 Wochen erledigt. Das letzte Argument der Telekom war, der Vormieter hätte die Rechnung nicht bezahlt. Ich lach mich kaputt...
3. Störung nach Umschaltung auf "neue" Technologie. Obwohl ich bereits auf VoIP umgeschaltet war, musste offenbar noch auf einen anderen Port geschaltet werden. Es stellte sich nach 6 Wochen heraus, dass die Telekom ihr Kabelgewirr nicht im Griff hatte und meinen O2-Anschluss falsch gepatcht hatte.

Das sind aus meiner Sicht alles vermeidbare, oder zumindest lösbare, Zwischenfälle. Aber gerade die Zeit, die für die Behebung verstrichen ist (wobei Punkt 2 nie behoben wurde), ist für mich nicht akzeptabel.
Bei Punkt 2 habe ich nach 4 Wochen aufgehört, die Rechnungen zu bezahlen. Dann kamen irgendwann Mahnungen mit dem Wortlaut: "Bei einem Umzug kann schon mal etwas vergessen werden". Da ist mir bei der 2. der Kragen geplatzt und ich habe die Hotline darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass die Telekom ihren Teil des Vertrages nicht einhält und daher kein Geld mehr von mir sieht. Nach drei Tagen hatte ich dann die Kündigungsbestätigung im Briefkasten und habe gewechselt. Bei dem Telefonat hat die Telekom auch behauptet, der Vormieter hätte die Rechnung nicht bezahlt und daher sei die Leitung nicht frei.
Ein pikantes Detail dabei ist, dass diese Wohnung vorher über ein Jahr unbewohnt war. Es war aber immer noch eine Leitung geschaltet (nur Internet mit 2MBit).


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Februar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> 1. Nicht und schwer Erreichbare Hotline
> 2. Wenn man es mal schafft  durch zu  kommen kommt,
> Wort Wörtlich,   " Ihre Bank Daten bitte oder ihre Kunden Nummer "  bei der xxxx3000  Nummer sonst könne man nicht weiterhelfen so heißt es immer bei  der   Call Center Hotline xxxx3303000 danach wird dann gleich aufgelegt .



hab wohl Direktwahl zum Telekomsupport und einen persönlichen Mitarbeiter dem mein Name  (+ geheimfrage)reicht um mich zu identifizieren, muss dann nur noch sagen ob ich wegen mobil oder festnetz  anrufe


----------



## colormix (13. Februar 2019)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> hab wohl Direktwahl zum Telekomsupport und einen persönlichen Mitarbeiter dem mein Name  (+ geheimfrage)reicht um mich zu identifizieren, muss dann nur noch sagen ob ich wegen mobil oder festnetz  anrufe



Es hat sich doch erledigt und zwar für  uns ganz,
wir haben kein Interesse mehr !
War nur ein Einwand das es wo anders schon beim Neu Kunden hapert kein Interesse so unser Eindruck.
 2. habe ich was dagegen das man meine Daten sammelt als nicht Kunde .


----------



## Bongripper666 (13. Februar 2019)

Alle in einen Sack und kräftig drauf. Man trifft nie den Falschen. Der Ausdruck Servicewüste Deutschland hat schon seine Berechtigung.


----------



## cryon1c (13. Februar 2019)

Erzähle weiter. Es gibt wohl Teil 2, 3 und 4. Vll noch Teil 5 der dann die Vergütungen usw. behandelt und wie der Surfstick so ankam und zurückging 

Generell - kein Internet aus der TAE-Dose buchen. Kabel ist viel angenehmer, günstiger und stabiler.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Februar 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Kabel ist viel angenehmer, günstiger und stabiler.


 Quatsch.
Es gibt viele Gebiete, da wird nie Kabel-DSL verfügbar sein, weil es eben keine Kabel gibt.
Stabiler ist es auch nicht, das kommt auf den Wartungszustand des Netzes und der Verteiler an.

Über die Kabel-Anschlüsse habe ich die gleiche Geschichte, wie der TO auf Lager nur mit dem Pleitegänger Pyur.
Das hat fast ein Jahr gedauert, bis alles stabil und störungsfrei lief.

Als Vodafone den Tele Columbus-Verein dann übernommen hat, gab es plötzlich die doppelte Netzgeschwindigkeit, um auch mal etwas positives beizutragen. 

Ich bin seit fast 30 Jahren beim rosa Riesen und hatte noch nie Probleme.

Eine zerblitzte Eumex wurde nach 5 Jahren anstandslos ohne jegliche Kosten innerhalb weniger Tage durch ein neues Tauschgerät ersetzt.

Die Geschwindigkeitsumschaltungen der letzten DSL-Stufen hab ich nicht mal gemerkt.
Alles lief am Umschalttag punktgenau und störungsfrei.

Es liegt eben doch an der Leitungsqualität und dem Mitarbeiter der Telefongesellschaft.


----------



## Telekom-hilft (16. Februar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die haben wir hier auch gemacht zu einem Neu Kunden Vertrag ist es daher nicht gekommen.
> 
> 1. Nicht und schwer Erreichbare Hotline
> 2. Wenn man es mal schafft  durch zu  kommen kommt,
> ...



Hallo colormix,

ich habe etwas weiter unten schon gelesen, dass du kein Interesse mehr hast. Von meiner Seite möchte ich das aber nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.

1. Die Wartezeit ist in der Tat in einigen Stellen zu lang. Da stimme ich dir zu und wir arbeiten daran.
2. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es hier um eine Bestellung oder eine Verifikation geht. Wenn du als Interessent oder Neukunde erfasst wirst, werden diese Angaben natürlich benötigt. Wenn du mit keinem Kundenberater sprechen möchtest, kannst du auch jederzeit online bestellen, sobald die Verfügbarkeit hergestellt ist.
3. Das Fax wird dieser Tage kaum noch genutzt, daher wird es nicht mehr bedient. Da hast du recht. Du kannst unser Kontaktformular nutzen und wirst dann zurückgerufen und telefonisch verifiziert.

Ich habe selbst einen Telekom-Anschluss, der via FTTH (Glasfaser bis ins Gebäude) versorgt wird. Das geht alles sehr schnell, wenn man erst einmal einen Status erreicht hat, wo das komplette Netz ausgebaut wurde und man einen Anschluss buchen kann. Falls du also doch noch einen Festnetz-Anschluss haben möchtest, stehe ich von meiner Seite gerne helfend zur Verfügung.



enux schrieb:


> Leider auch hier drei negative Erfahrungen mit der Telekom in den letzten Jahren:
> 
> 1. Anschluss gekündigt (bei meinen Eltern). Die Telekom hat einen Tag vor Vertragsende abgeschaltet und zum Ausgleich einen Monat länger berechnet.
> 2. Umzug. Rechtzeitig angemeldet und nichts ist passiert. Der Anschluss war weiterhin an der alten Adresse geschaltet. Ich habe das diverse Male neu beauftragt und insgesamt 5 neue Rufnummern erhalten, die nie geschaltet wurden. Hat sich drei Monate gezogen, dann bin ich zu O2 gewechselt und das Thema war nach 2 Wochen erledigt. Das letzte Argument der Telekom war, der Vormieter hätte die Rechnung nicht bezahlt. Ich lach mich kaputt...
> 3. Störung nach Umschaltung auf "neue" Technologie. Obwohl ich bereits auf VoIP umgeschaltet war, musste offenbar noch auf einen anderen Port geschaltet werden. Es stellte sich nach 6 Wochen heraus, dass die Telekom ihr Kabelgewirr nicht im Griff hatte und meinen O2-Anschluss falsch gepatcht hatte..



Hallo enux,

zum ersten Punkt: Ich bedauere, dass es mit dem Kündigungstermin nicht geklappt hat. Woran es lag, kann ich nicht sagen. Es wird generell natürlich eine Kündigung zum Ende der Mindestvertragslaufzeit hinterlegt, wenn eine Kündigung eingereicht wird. Die Berechnung erfolgt in der Regel noch und wird im Anschluss erstattet. Im System lässt sich das nicht anders abbilden.

Der zweite Sachverhalt hört sich für mich nach einem Umzug an, wo es aufgrund der fehlenden oder nicht freien Leitung zu Buchungsproblemen kam. Sehr schade, dass du hier nicht abschließend betreut worden bist und uns dadurch schließlich verlassen hast. Das hätte wirklich anders laufen müssen. Hier gibt es teilweise Probleme, weil die Vormieter keine Kündigung vollziehen. Zum dritten Punkt: Leider kommt es in Einzelfällen vor, dass es Probleme beim technischen Umzug auf die neue Plattform gibt. Ich stimme dir zu. Ein absolut vermeidbarer Zustand, der den Kunden unnötige Probleme bringt. Du hast hier auch sehr viel Geduld bewiesen. Zum Glück bist du inzwischen wieder online.

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende! Hoffentlich sehen wir uns in der Zukunft doch noch mal wieder.

Viele Grüße 

Natalie P. von Telekom hilft


----------



## colormix (16. Februar 2019)

Telekom-hilft schrieb:


> Hallo colormix,
> 
> 3. Das Fax wird dieser Tage kaum noch genutzt, daher wird es nicht mehr bedient. Da hast du recht. Du kannst unser Kontaktformular nutzen und wirst dann zurückgerufen und telefonisch verifiziert.



Mit  der Meinung steht die Telekom alleine da, 
offenbar will man es dem Kunden auch  erschweren später  wenn man mal eine  falsche Rechnung bekommt, 
das man nachweislich Wiedersprechen kann ?
ich sehe es per tu nicht ein Ein Tag Urlaub   nehmen  müssen um die Post Öffnungszeiten für ein teures Einschreiben zu nutzen,  wenn ich hinter mir einfach Fax Gerät stehen habe,
überall wo es um Datenschutz geht Ärzte, Rechtsanwälte, Gerichte auch viele Firmen nutzen nach wie  das Fax weil es dafür keine einfache andere Alternativen gibt ,
mit Sicherheit gebe ich online nicht mein Bank Daten auf irgendeiner Web. Seite ein  das mache ich nie dazu lasse ich mich auch nicht zwingen .

Man kann sich nicht ein mal die Vertragsunterlagen selber runter laden als PDF zum selber ausfüllen/ausdrucken zu schicken, 
an der Hotline Abschließen  da habe ich schon sehr oft gelesen,  das Neu Kunden was ganz  anderes erhalten hatten als Bestellt war  und das nicht nur bei der Telekom auch wo anderes noch ein Zusätzlicher TV und Handy Vertrag auf ein mal an der backe hatten .

Ich war Neu Kunden Interessent zum aufnehmen ist es erst  gar nicht  gekommen weil immer gleich aufgelegt wurde .
Wie gesagt wir haben generell kein Interesse mehr der Stress hat mir gereicht .

Ihr wollt daran arbeiten das ich nicht lache , 
Stellabbau 
Telekom-Tochter T-Systems baut 10.000 Jobs ab - WELT gibt da mehrere Links zu ist  nur Ein Beispiel .

Preise erhöhen  wie kann man da  noch  einen   Servers bieten wenn es schon am Neu Kunden scheitert  ?


----------



## AlienHunter2014 (16. Februar 2019)

Ha, 

dazu fällt mir noch die Geschichte damals mit meinem Bruder und Entertain ein.
Da war er gerade umgezogen und hat sein Entertain mitgenommen. Sollte angeblich alles klappen. 
Dann kam ein Techniker vor Ort und meinte es wäre da kein Port frei. Mein Bruder Angerufen und die beharrten darauf des es ginge. 
Das ging Monate lang hin und her, ohne das Entertain jemals wieder Funktionierte. Irgendwann flatterten Forderungen von der Telekom ins Haus.

Ich sag es, die sind da so was von begriffsstutzig
Die müssen alle Studiert haben

Bezahlt wurde selbstverständlich nichts, wofür denn auch. Wer keine Leistung erbringt kann auch nichts fordern.


Ich muss aber erlich eingestehen, ich bin auch nicht mehr bereit soviel für Internet, Telefon und Mobil zu bezahlen. Habe mir (EIGENTLICH ein LIMIT von 40 Euro gesetzt) Bin schon wieder mit 7 Euro Drüber, und das mit einer 16 MBit Leitung. Lächerlich! 

Die sollten Sie für 15 Euro Anbieten.
Wollte eine VDSL50, aber VDSL ist ja nicht verfügbar bei mir durch den Glasfaserausbau der Telekom. 

Was solls, das Leben ist sowieso viel zu schnell, bleib ich lieber auf dem Standstreifen

Ein schönes Wochenende wünsche allen!


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. Februar 2019)

Telekom-hilft schrieb:


> Hallo sethdiabolos, sehr schade, dass du solche Erfahrungen mit uns machen musstest. Im Nachhinein kann ich jetzt nicht klären, was los war, dennoch bedauere ich die damalige Situation sehr. Hoffentlich erhalten wir in der Zukunft die Chance das Ganze besser zu machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH nein.... Ihr nicht auch noch hier 

Ich habe jetzt vor kurzem gemerkt, dass ich trotz DSL und Mobilfunk Vertrag nicht den "Magenta 1" Vorteil erhalte.... Seit fast 2 Jahren nicht. 

Klar, hätte ich natuerlich selber mal nachhaken koennen, habs aber einfach verpennt. Da beide Verträge in meinem Kundenkonto hinterlegt sind, hätte dass die Telekom aber auch automatisch tun koennen bzw. mich in einem der zahlreichen Anrufe mal drauf hinweisen Koennen. 

Fazit fuer mich:
Ich habe meinen Premium XL fuer 200€ im Monat zum April diesen Jahres gekuendigt und der 100mbit DSL Vertrag folgt dann im Juli diesen Jahres. 

Klar, waeren dann anstatt 249€ jeden Monat trotzdem noch 239€ gewesen..... Aber für mich ist das jetzt eine Kuendigung aus Prinzip.
Wie kann man denn da von Service sprechen....

Next Stop: Vodafone....


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Februar 2019)

Also wenn einen die Frage  nach ner LED schon so abgehen lässt, liegt der Fehler nicht an irgendeinem Call-Center Mitarbeiter.
Letztlich müssen die auch erstmal Filtern und wenn bestimmte Info's gebraucht werden um deinen Fall zu bearbeiten hilft es eben auch nicht viel den Altklugen heraus hängen zu lassen. Servicewüste Deutschland, von mir aus aber hier hätte der Mitarbeiter am Telefon raten müssen.
Wäre auch nicht das Erste Mal, das der Kunde glaubt die Gründe und Lösung zu kennen aber Zusammenhänge völlig falsch interpretiert.
Da rufen nämlich nicht nur Hardware- und Technikfreaks an, sondern auch die schwerhörige Oma Helga.


----------



## colormix (17. Februar 2019)

^^
Was soll es da zu Filtern geben wenn das Call Center nicht mal  in der Lage ist die eigenen Angebot zu Erklären ?


Eins der Gespräche wo auch  aufgelegt  wurde wo man mal durch kam was selten vor kommt ,
nachdem ich nach DSL gefragt hatte wollte  man  mir noch Extra TV dazu andrehen   damit es noch teurer wird,
"was  soll ich mit Magenta TV ich habe Sat  über  Astra  19.2"  , dann hieß es  auf  ein mal,
 Sat bieten wir auch an ",
also der TV  Empfang der normalerweise immer kostenlos kostet bei der Telekom 49 € mit    Zwangs   Receiver  und Knebel Vertrag, 
der Sat Empfang  ist Allgemein Kostenlos  ein Extra HD Plus Abo wenn man das für Privat HD  will kostet 5.75 €/Monat kein knebel Abo  .

So  Richtig Erklären konnte/wollte man mir das auch nicht und natürlich wurde auch wieder aufgelegt . 

Alles sehr unterirdisch .

1&1 ist sehr günstig wenn das mit dem Zwangs Router nicht wäre würde ich ja drüber hinweg sehen wenn es mal ein Problem mit dem Services gibt .


----------



## pedi (17. Februar 2019)

@AlienHunter2014,
dann bezahlst du einen euro mehr, als ich mit 400 MBit.


----------



## Telekom-hilft (17. Februar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Mit  der Meinung steht die Telekom alleine da,
> offenbar will man es dem Kunden auch  erschweren später  wenn man mal eine  falsche Rechnung bekommt,
> das man nachweislich Wiedersprechen kann ?
> ich sehe es per tu nicht ein Ein Tag Urlaub   nehmen  müssen um die Post Öffnungszeiten für ein teures Einschreiben zu nutzen,  wenn ich hinter mir einfach Fax Gerät stehen habe,
> ...



Wir bieten sehr unterschiedliche Wege zur Bestellung und auch zur generellen Kontaktaufnahme an. Es gibt den Online Shop, den telefonischen Kontakt für eine Bestellung und auch noch den persönlichen Telekom Shop vor Ort. Ich denke, dass wir beide uns hier nur im Kreis bewegen. Ich akzeptiere deine persönliche Meinung. Wenn wir für dich nicht als Anbieter infrage kommen, ist das in Ordnung.



AlienHunter2014 schrieb:


> Ha,
> Ich sag es, die sind da so was von begriffsstutzig
> Die müssen alle Studiert haben
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, dass das Anliegen mit deinem Bruder geklärt ist. Unsere Kollegen sind sehr bemüht zu unterstützen, daher finde ich „begriffsstutzig“ fehl am Platz. Jeder entscheidet persönlich, was ihn den Preis „wert“ ist. 



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> OH nein.... Ihr nicht auch noch hier
> 
> Ich habe jetzt vor kurzem gemerkt, dass ich trotz DSL und Mobilfunk Vertrag nicht den "Magenta 1" Vorteil erhalte.... Seit fast 2 Jahren nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo warawarawiiu,

sehr schade, dass du uns zu verlassen möchtest.

Das war hoffentlich der einzige Grund, der gegen uns spricht. Lass uns gerne mal miteinander sprechen, ob wir hier nicht eine Lösung für den fehlenden MagentaEINS-Vorteil finden: Telekom | Mobilfunk, LTE, Festnetz und DSL Angebote

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag.

Viele Grüße 

Natalie P. von Telekom hilft


----------



## RubySoho (17. Februar 2019)

Internet in Deutschland ist die Hölle!
Ich hab hier in Spanien eine 500 mbits Leitung bestellt.
nach 2! Tagen kamen die Techniker, Kabel verlegt, fertig.
3 monate mindest Vertragslaufzeit! 40€ im Monat....
Deutschland ist gefühlt 10 jahre hinter her.
Mit den handy Verträgen das selbe, es gibt hier keine 2 jahres Knebel Verträge, schon lange nicht mehr...
nach 3 Monaten jeder Zeit kündbar...
Mich 2 jahre an etwas binden? Für was?


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. Februar 2019)

RubySoho schrieb:


> Internet in Deutschland ist die Hölle!
> Ich hab hier in Spanien eine 500 mbits Leitung bestellt.
> nach 2! Tagen kamen die Techniker, Kabel verlegt, fertig.
> 3 monate mindest Vertragslaufzeit! 40€ im Monat....
> ...



Die "hoelle" ist das internet hier sicherlich nicht.
Gerade der vectoring Ausbau hat bei mir zu Hause aus 16mbit 100mbit gemacht....in kürzester Zeit.  175mbit Ausbau steht an.
Bei meinem Elternhaus wurden aus 2(!) MBit in innerhalb eines halben Jahres 100mbit.

Alles läuft stabil. Der Premium XL Vertrag hat mich auch nicht enttäuscht. Hatte immer die versprochen Leistungen. Auch im Ausland immer super funktioniert - wie versprochen.


@Telekom-Hilft
Nein Danke, wie gesagt, eine Kündigung aus "Prinzip". Auch im Elternhaus werd ich nach einer Alternative suchen.
Eure Leistung, rein von der Hardware und den Daten her passt. Aber euer Service hat mich einfach enttäuscht. 

Und schlechten Service kann ich eben woanders fuer weniger Geld auch haben


----------



## Telekom-hilft (19. Februar 2019)

@ warawarawiiu: Das bedauere ich natürlich sehr. Wenn sich in der Meinung noch etwas ändert, weißt du ja, wo wir zu finden sind. Ansonsten wünsche ich alles Gute für die Zukunft. 

Viele Grüße 

Natalie P. von Telekom hilft


----------



## Bongripper666 (19. Februar 2019)

Die üblichen Trittbrettfahrer zum Gruppenbashing sind natürlich auch da.

Die arme Natalie hat da gar keine Chance so richtig zu Wort zu kommen.

Ich glaube, dass wir uns darauf einigen können, dass alle Provider im Bereich Service Hausarbeiten zu erledigen haben. Sicherlich nicht nur die Telekom. Die Dunkelziffer an besserwisserischen Arschloc*kunden dürfte nicht niedrig sein. Das ist auch nicht der Fehler der Provider, sie dürfen diese Kunden aber ausbaden. Der Mist wächst also auf beiden Seiten der Telefonleitung.
Ich habe selber dieses Jahr bei der Telekom gekündigt, weil ich deren Mediareceiver einfach nicht stabil in mein Hausnetz bekomme habe und quasi kein TV mehr schauen konnte. Die jetzt genutzte Gigabox von VF tut bei gleicher Anbindung klaglos ihren Dienst. Einen Hass habe ich deswegen auf die Telekom trotzdem nicht.


----------



## colormix (19. Februar 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass wir uns darauf einigen können, dass alle Provider im Bereich Service Hausarbeiten zu erledigen haben



 Es sind nur die Großen Anbieter mit ihrer Kunden Massenabfertigung ,
die kleinen Regional Telefon/Internet Provider geben sich in der Regel mehr mühe mit dem Kunden Services  verstecken sich auch nicht  hinter langen Telefonwarteschleifen wie die Telekom aktuell tut.

Wenn jemand einen Gute Provider sucht mal schauen was es in der Region  für Anbieter gibt 
man muss ja nicht das nehmen was dir die TV Werbung jeden Tag vor spielt !


----------



## AlienHunter2014 (19. Februar 2019)

pedi schrieb:


> @AlienHunter2014,
> dann bezahlst du einen euro mehr, als ich mit 400 MBit.



Kann schon sein, habe aber auch damals für 7,99 den Business Server von 1und1 mit dazu gebucht was ich anfangs für ganz Interesant hielt da auch noch 100GB Online Speicher Incl. sind. Nur Blöd das die vom Kundencenter alle selbst keinen Schimmer haben was die den Kunden Verkaufen. 

Einst sagen alle. Nach zwei Jahren geht die FritzBox in meinen Besitz über.
Wo sich die Geister aber scheiden, die einen sagen (erstens) die Gebühr fällt nach den zwei Jahren weg, die anderen (zweitens) ich muss sie weiter Zahlen bis ich den Vertrag kündige da ich nicht mehr für den BusinessServer Zahle sondern für den OnlineSpeicher.

Zweites wäre meines erachtens etwas für den Verbraucherschutz da es in meinen Augen eine klare Irreführung und Betrug am Kunden ist!


Wenn ich mir allgemain die Tarife bei den Providern mal so ansehe, da graut es mir.
Habe vorhin erst einmal Herzlichst bei Unitymedia gelacht über die übertriebenen Download Raten, und die praktisch nicht vorhandenen Upload Raten! 

Die Tarife bei der Telekom sind ja ziemlich schön gestaltet, allerdings sollten sie mit dem Preis bei allen Tarifen mit 5€ nach unten gehen! 

Und was die Mobilfunk Tarife angeht, da fehlen mir echt die Worte!
Die sind alle dermaßen mit unnützem Zeugs zugemüllt was normale Menschen garnicht benötigen.
Warum bietet die Telekom nicht wie 1und1, Unitymedia, Vodafone etc. zu ihren Magenta Tarifen kleine Mobilfunk Tarife mit an. 
Festnetz Flatrate. Moblil Flat innerhalb TMobile, und 1 GB Datenvolumen.

Das reicht doch!
SMS Flat, Mobil Flat in Alle Netze, mehr Daten Volumen etc. etc....
Das könne sich die Kunden dann nach belieben selbst hinzu buchen!

So würde man ein vernünftiges, Erfolgreiches und Kundenfreundliches Unternehmen führen.

Aber was weis ich denn schon 



Schuldigung für evtl. Schreib fehler. Gewöhne mich noch an meine neue Mechanische Tastatur


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Februar 2019)

Über Mobiltarife brauchen wir gar nicht reden. Die sucht man sich auf Vergleichsseiten zusammen. Auf der Anbieterwebseite ist derselbe Vertrag zu 99% viel teurer.

Kabeltechnisch habe ich eine 1a 400mbit Leitung die allerdings 440mbit Leitung heißen müsste, da 440mbit ankommen und auch genutzt werden können. Mit dem Unitymedia Kundensupport hatte ich bis jetzt selten zu tun. Das Upgrade von 6 auf 100mbit war günstiger als die 6 MBit Leitung und wurde mit einem kompetenten Mitarbeiter verhandelt. Das 400mbit upgrade ging ganz einfach übers Telefon. 

Da lustigste: Die Telekom rief irgendwann an und fragte ob wir denn unseren 1mbit Vetrag auf  16 MBit über die Telefonleitung upgraden wollten. Als ich dann meinte: Unitymedia versorgt uns hier mit 440mbit für unter 45€ im Monat war die Telekommitarbeiterin sprachlos
Datenbanken sind eine schwierige Sache bei Großunternehmen.... Unitymedia hat uns zum 400mbit Upgrade eine zweite Fritzbox 6490 cable geschickt. Leider die Lgi Version, sodass diese nicht so recht mit unserer freien 6490cable zurechtkommt. Aber was solls...Sli support ist ja schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr selbstverständlich.


----------



## colormix (21. Februar 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Da lustigste: Die Telekom rief irgendwann an und fragte ob wir denn unseren 1mbit Vetrag auf  16 MBit über die Telefonleitung upgraden wollten. Als ich dann meinte: Unitymedia versorgt uns hier mit 440mbit für unter 45€ im Monat war die Telekommitarbeiterin sprachlos
> .



Dazu passt das ganz gut ,
Eine Wahre Geschichte .


Ende vergangenes Jahres klingelt es an der Türe  ein  Herr stellte sich vor 
"Guten Tag ich bin von der Telekom wollten mal fragen ob ihr Internet  Anschluss gut funktioniert ?" 
Als ich dann entgegnete   das unsere Wohnung noch nie einen Anschluss gesehen hat,  was dieser Unsinn soll? da   selbst die Telekom uns nicht mal als Kunde möchte ergriff der Herr die flucht ,  hatte  eine Brett Listen  in der Hand ,  schwarze Jacke auf der Rückseite stand Telekom,
bei dem kurzen Gespräch wurde für kein Produkt Geworben nur  gefragt.


----------



## AlienHunter2014 (22. Februar 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Über Mobiltarife brauchen wir gar nicht reden. Die sucht man sich auf Vergleichsseiten zusammen. Auf der Anbieterwebseite ist derselbe Vertrag zu 99% viel teurer.
> 
> Kabeltechnisch habe ich eine 1a 400mbit Leitung die allerdings 440mbit Leitung heißen müsste, da 440mbit ankommen und auch genutzt werden können. Mit dem Unitymedia Kundensupport hatte ich bis jetzt selten zu tun. Das Upgrade von 6 auf 100mbit war günstiger als die 6 MBit Leitung und wurde mit einem kompetenten Mitarbeiter verhandelt. Das 400mbit upgrade ging ganz einfach übers Telefon.
> 
> ...



Moin,

wenn ich fragen darf, was für ein Tarif ist das denn? 1Play, 2Play oder 3 Play? 
Bisher habe ich nur bei den 3 Play 400MBit und höher gesehen!

Und ja, Das Internet ist bei Unitymedia erste Sahne, aber dann hört es leider schon auf.
Telefon ist der Graus. Habe bei denen ständig Rauschen , Aussetzer und Verbindungsabbrüche gehabt. Und für ne Zweite Leitung muss man bei denen auch noch 5 Euro extra Zahlen. Lachhaft so etwas in einer Zeit wo Telefonieren das Normalste und Altäglichste der Welt geworden ist.
Und wehe man hat beim TV Artefakte wie mein Vater. Das bekommen die dann auch nicht in den Griff. 

Mobilfunk ist bei denen auch oft ausgefallen, war auch keine Große hilfe.

Habe deshalb (obwohl es laut den AGB ja untersagt ist was ich nicht richtig und Wettbewerbsschädigend finde) eine Leitung über Sipgate angemeldet für 10 euro im Monat. Das Funktionierte dann Tadellos!

Wenn ichmir sicher sein könnte das sich die Internetanbieter nicht Anpissen und mir evtl. mit Abschaltung oder gar Unterlassungsklage Drohen, würde ich mir einen reinen Internet Fertrag abschließen und dann Sipgate Punkt!

Aber in der Deutschen Vertragswüste mit den Ellen Langen AGB´s die eh kein NORMALER und GEBILDETER Mensch versteht  geht man das Risiko besser nicht ein.

So, Wochenende


----------



## colormix (23. Februar 2019)

Internet Anschluss  gescheitert  man hat kein Interesse an Neu Kunden  2014 bis 2018     legt auf . 
Web Seite der Telekom sehr unübersichtlich  keine Infos man muss wieder anrufen .
Gestern Anruf   Telekom wegen Speedbox   Tarife  die Tante  war zwar nett an der Hotline hatte aber  Null Ahnung  fast jede   Frage mussten wir   sehr Umständen   aus der Nase ziehen,  (kam uns vor wie eine Hausfrau die an der Hotline arbeitet ) .

Man kennt  die eigenen Produkte    nicht will aber gerne einen Vertrag machen   das ist Internet Services Dau !

Möchte   nicht  wissen was ist   wenn   was nicht funktioniert   man da an rufen muss .


----------



## danysahne333 (23. Februar 2019)

Wie ging es denn nun weiter? Ich hatte auch schon so einige Sachen durch und musste auch mal 8 Wochen auf einen Anschluss an meiner neuen Adresse warten, da mein Umzug kaufmännisch nicht durchs System gelaufen ist. 

Ich weiß daher, wie nervenaufreibend so was sein kann und wie schnell man sich dazu hinreißen lässt, leicht ausfällig zu werden am Telefon.

Ein Paar Jahre später war ich dann selbst für genau 1 Jahr bei Vodafone im Festnetzbereich tätig und konnte mir die auffälligen Kunden zu Gemüte führen und nachschauen, was damals bei meinem eigenen Anschluss schief lief. Ja, so offensichtlich der Fehler für den Kunden auch sein mag, aber als Call Center Mitarbeiter kann man nicht mal eben bei der T-Com anrufen, sondern muss Prozesse einhalten und das dauert eben. Leider.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. Februar 2019)

@Alienhunter2014

Mittlerweile gibt's 400mbit auch mit den 1 Play und 2 Play Verträgen


----------



## attiynr (26. Februar 2019)

Also ich muss sagen ein wahrhaftig sehr Interessanter und zugleich lustiger, wenn auch trauriger Beitrag.

Ich selbst bin seit 1 1/2 Jahren, nach Auszug aus dem Elternhaus (Kabel Deutschland), zur Telekom und muss wirklich sagen, so zufrieden mit dieser unfassbar stabilen Verbindung war ich noch nie. Der Preis ist natürlich über der Konkurrenz, aber ich kann mit gutem Gewissen sagen, dass dieser Preis gerechtfertigt ist. 

Seit 1 1/2 Jahren bis heute, gerade, keine Störung gehabt und wenn doch irgendwas war, war der Kundesupport immer sehr höflich und hat schnell geholfen!

Zwar habe ich 1 Monat auf den Anschluss gewartet, habe aber einen LTE Stick kostefrei mit 30Gb nutzen dürfen. (Hier in Berlin dauert das mit der Bestellung auf Grund der hohen Dichte an Bewohnern)

Lg atti


----------



## Bongripper666 (26. Februar 2019)

Mein VDSL von der Telekom läuft seit Tag 1 allererste Sahne. Habe 24/7 mindestens 95% der Bandbreite zur Verfügung. Der Schwachpunkt ist bei denen der netzwerktechnisch hochempfindliche Medienreceiver für IPTV, der zusätzlich noch nicht einmal WLAN wenigstens als Option besitzt. Ich trauere daher meinem Kabelinternet (VF, 500Mbit) an der alten Adresse durchaus hinterher.


----------



## colormix (26. Februar 2019)

attiynr schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin seit 1 1/2 Jahren, nach Auszug aus dem Elternhaus (Kabel Deutschland), zur Telekom und muss wirklich sagen, so zufrieden mit dieser unfassbar stabilen Verbindung war ich noch nie ti



Das würde genauso laufen wenn du statt bei der Telekom,  bei 1&1 oder Constar wärst  weil Alle die  Gleiche Letzte Meile und das Telekom Netz  nutzen ,
zufrieden kann  man nur dann sein wenn etwas nicht funktioniert man es meldet  und es schnell behoben wird und nicht so ein Hin und her wird  wie im Post 1.

Telekom schickt Werbung zu "An Alle Haushalte", 
wenn man da dann anruft heißt es das man eine Kunden Nummer haben muss sonst könne man nicht weiter helfen  dann  wurde  immer aufgelegt .

Bei uns hatte es bei der Telekom schon Als Neu Kunden Interessent  Gescheitert so das es nicht zu einem Anschluss kam  wir heute immer noch davon sehr genervt sind  Aktuell kein  Interesse  mehr daran haben , Nachbar ist auch T-Offline  geht auch  Mobil  Telefon/Internet  on über Discouter  Karte.

Bekannter war mit 1&1 zufrieden er hatte keinen Router und bekam den Zwangs Router,
ich  hin gegen habe mir selber eine Firtzbox gekauft  diese ist optimal eingerichtet,  wenn ich bei 1&1 einen Vertrag machen würde muss ich einen 2. Router voll bezahlen den ich gar nicht gebrauchen kann weil selbst gekaufter vorhanden ist  eine AVM , wird genutzt mit Web Daten Stick kein DSL vorhanden  ist .


----------

